
A social networking site is not an open access repository - r0muald
http://osc.universityofcalifornia.edu/2015/12/a-social-networking-site-is-not-an-open-access-repository/
======
talktime
On a wider point, I often see Facebook cited as an example of the 'Open Web'.
However a lot of it's content is in Facebook groups, which requires a FB
registration and membership to access. It's not open or publicly searchable. I
can't think of a better example of the deep or hidden web. Previously a lot of
that information might have ended up on more widely accessible forums.

~~~
pgeorgi
Calling facebook part of the deep web - interesting proposition!

~~~
mintplant
Facebook perfectly fits the original definition of the term [1], but
unfortunately media confusion has turned it into a synonym for Tor and hidden
services.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_web_%28search%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_web_%28search%29)

~~~
Shish2k
Are you not thinking of "dark web"? I see that a lot, but I've not seen "deep
web" used by the media at all (though I won't deny that the media misusing
technical words is entirely believable...)

~~~
mintplant
"Dark Web" is indeed the proper term, but it's been conflated with "Deep Web"
in the media. See the section "Terminology conflation" in that Wikipedia
article.

------
rubidium
The chart is great! Dead simple side-by-side comparison.

I especially like how they call out Academia and ResearchGate as for-profit
companies that bombard you with emails. The open access movement needs to be
not-for-profit, motivated by sharing the worlds academic discoveries with the
entire world. Full stop.

------
r0muald
An interesting related read is "On leaving Academia.edu" published by a
professor who is going to leave the social networking site:
[https://imgur.com/NUBD8nn](https://imgur.com/NUBD8nn)

Edit: the original at
[https://www.academia.edu/s/f0001df3b6](https://www.academia.edu/s/f0001df3b6)
was taken down.

~~~
random778
Thanks for the archive. Super hard to read the text, though.

~~~
r0muald
You are right. An ASCII version is here
[http://pastebin.com/axGrNhAk](http://pastebin.com/axGrNhAk)

------
Asbostos
It's great they're going so far with it. Requiring harvesting to be allowed
prevents scammy half-measures like Elsevier(?)'s scheme of letting their
subscribers publish link to individual articles that might satisfy a few use
cases but still allows them to shut down access whenever they like.

------
eridal
We have the OSI model, which allowed a great length of innovation for getting
people connected, not matter which hardware both parties are using, or where
they physically are.

Networks must be connected in order to keep moving forward, and social
networks are just another type of network.

